# Camper is a Good Citizen! Woo Hoo!



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Campeche passed the CGC this morning! 

We've been working on the supervised separation for quite a while. He doesn't much like being handed off to strangers, and used to melt down (trembing, whining, etc). He is fine at the vet's office, with trainers and such. But strangers?







No thanks. 

But we've been working on that, A LOT. And today, we took the test and he passed with flying colors. 

My crazy man. A Canine Good Citizen. Who ever would have thunk?


----------



## Fangz (Jun 10, 2008)

Congratulations !!!!


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

Congradulationsss..Right now me and kenzo preparing for cgc as well. I hope we can make it..


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Congratulations on all of your hard work! WTG


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

congrats


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

Congrats!! 

We are getting ready for Hunter's test tomorrow night!

Lu


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, Good luck to you and Hunter, Lu!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Congratulations!! Way to go. Sure it feels great when that hard work pays off. You go Camper!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations!!!









I so know what you mean about the supervised separation. *laughs* Glad to see your great work is paying off!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

GO, CRAZYMAN CAMPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Congrats from Patti and Grimm, your Fan Club in Germany!!
























































Great work, Lori!!!


----------



## luvmygirl (Apr 3, 2003)

Awesome!!! Congratulations!


----------

